# Sheriffs



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Jul 2005)

Here in NS we have the Sheriffs to assist in the Courthouses. I am wondering if anyone knows what the prerequisites for joining are and what type of training do they offer? Thanks.


----------



## The_Falcon (6 Jul 2005)

I would try here first http://www.gov.ns.ca/just/contact.htm#HREI


----------



## The_Falcon (6 Jul 2005)

this might help as well
http://www.gov.ns.ca/just/sheriff.htm


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Jul 2005)

Appreciate the links Hatchet Man. Thank you.


----------



## The_Falcon (7 Jul 2005)

No problem, good luck.


----------

